# 40oz Prime ribeye cook



## j0hn (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey fellas,

New to the site but wanted to share some pictures of my most recent cook as those are typically the threads that I enjoy most. 

Asked the butcher to custom cut an extra thick ribeye, using the width of an iPhone as a frame of reference, and then adding half an inch. After I cooked it sous vide @ 120 degrees and seared it to hades over some hot coals on my kettle. 

Typically I would cook sous vide and then sear on cast iron plus a torch(searzall). Searing over coals was far superior and much faster. My new favorite method. 

Here are some shots. 












IMG_7632.JPG



__ j0hn
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_7626.JPG



__ j0hn
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_7627.JPG



__ j0hn
__ Jul 13, 2017


















IMG_7629.JPG



__ j0hn
__ Jul 13, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

That steak looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jul 14, 2017)

Mission accomplished! Looks perfect and thanks for making me drool like an infant!


----------



## b-one (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks great! If you want a great sear try out a Vortex!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2017)

Yuuuuummy!


----------



## j0hn (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks, gents. I'll look into a vortex. Also want to get myself a slow and sear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks Great j0hn!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet that tasted Awesome!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love me some Prime Rib!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## old golfer guy (Jul 22, 2017)

That's the way a steak should look!! Can only get mine to come out looking like that about 80% of the time.

Guess I'll have to cook a few more steaks.

Dale


----------

